# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Помощь в оценке сложности детских пьес

## Alex_VK

Идет работа над детскими пьесами, которые потенциально могут быть использованы в качестве педагогического репертуара ДМШ. Нужна помощь в оценке сложности пьес и условном отнесении их к тем или иным классам ДМШ. 
Если у кого-то есть возможность оказать содействие в этом вопросе, то детали можно обсудить в личной переписке.

----------


## dovkip

Опубликуйте здесь  :Aga:  возможно коллективно чем-то поможем.

----------


## Alex_VK

> Опубликуйте здесь  возможно коллективно чем-то поможем.


Спасибо за ответ и за совет. 
     Я сознательно не стал выкладывать незаконченные пьески на всеобщее обозрение. Мне кажется, что частный вопрос оценки сложности пьесок стоит обсудить с тем, кому именно этот вопрос по какой-то причине интересен. Тут можно обратить внимание на соотношение просмотров и ответов 400:1. Я не понимаю, что может дать в этом случае публичность, кроме комментариев, не касающихся существа вопроса. 
     Еще раз, спасибо Вам.

----------

